
"Why I'm Dropping Posterous This Weekend" - _pius
http://forums.posterous.com/why-im-dropping-posterous-this-weekend
======
a4agarwal
Hey guys, thanks for the feedback. Most of our users do want the canonical url
to be the posterous version.

However, this isn't true for all our users, especially those who are using us
to autopost to other sites.

We'll make this a theme element so that it can be removed if desired.

Thanks

Sachin CEO, Posterous

------
jwb119
as the posterous spokesperson alludes to in the comments, he is probably
better off elsewhere.

i totally get the gripe, and i do sympathize, but it's a free service and at
the end of the day it's not something that shows up on the radar screen for a
large majority of their users..

------
DavidPP
Didn't notice that. Good to know, I was thinking about using Posterous as a
super super easy way for some of clients to populate their blogs. That would
have been a big mistake on my side!

------
oldstrangers
I'm surprised its not because of that ridiculous floating toolbar.

~~~
mcastner
Yup, that's why I picked Tumblr over Posterous. The toolbar is just ugly, I'd
be fine if I could make it that 2D tag they used to have, but I couldn't get
it to work.

Tumblr is definitely less stable, but my blog isn't that important anyways.

------
jorkos
Anyone have thoughts on Tumblr versus Posterous? Any recommendations?

~~~
patrickryan
I just moved back to Tumblr after using Posterous for 6 months or so. I
finally got tired of the slow page loads and buggy editor I experienced using
Posterous.

~~~
warrenwilkinson
Posterous crashes my browser (Opera 10.63, on Gentoo Linux) about 40% of the
time it loads. If Opera wasn't so good at saving my tabs I'd probably have
stopped using Posterous.

------
drivebyacct2
You're using a hosted blogging service. And you're surprised that they want to
drive traffic to the version of the content that they're hosting? I agree with
their comments: You're better off somewhere else.

~~~
Semiapies
The response was dismissive because his whine deserved to be dismissed.

